# Climbing spikes......



## teacherman (Jul 11, 2008)

I was wondering if there is a way to make a set of climbing spikes. The cheapest ones I have seen are well over 200.00, and there doesnt seem to be much to them. I flailed my way up a viny slippery Tree of Paradise the other day and it was a MAJOR PITA getting up it because I had no traction. Any ideas on some kind of climbing aid?


----------



## epicklein22 (Jul 11, 2008)

There are some gaffs in the trading section for 75 bucks. I believe they are long spikes, so they may feel a bit awkward, but that is up to you.


----------



## Bermie (Jul 11, 2008)

This would be better posted in Arborist 101 or Commercial tree care & Climbing forums...

BUT, I'll pitch in.

Are you pruning or doing a removal?
If you're pruning, it is NOT recommended to use spikes, too much damage to the tree, debated ad nauseum on other forums. Get your climbing rope set nice and high and you can access the tree much better, get good support, and use your lanyard to help steady yourself.

If its a removal, go for it, spikes, the lot, just get it down safely. Climbing spikes are designed specially to penetrate and carry your weight without "gaffing out' when you stand up. Making your own could pose problems if you don't get the curve of the gaff right.
Its your safety, how much is it worth to you? I would think $200 was a fair price.


----------



## crashagn (Jul 11, 2008)

Even though ive built fork attachments that go on the front of the tractor bucket.. used em alot so far and only broke a hyd cylinder bracket on the bucket itself. Built a 360drg swiveling hoist with 2500lb electric winch for the back of my pickup. (pictures coming soon) I sure as heck would not attempt at making climbing gaffs. To much at risk, and the price of em nowadays you cant beat not investing in a set. (i need to get a set before fall)


----------



## Mike Van (Jul 11, 2008)

There was always some on ebay, I'd look there before I tried to make any. The pole gaffs are pretty short, about 1 1/2". Tree ones are longer, get into thick bark a lot better.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 11, 2008)

Don't even fool with it. Get a set of Kleins or others and be done with it.


----------



## pbuehning (Jul 11, 2008)

I work for one of the power companies and know that my ability to keep walking or living depends on my gaffs - no way on home made, real dumb idea. If money's tight - try eBay - make sure they are tree spikes, not pole (much shorter). Better yet save and buy a good pair for comfort and safety!

Its your life, chose wisely!


----------



## teacherman (Jul 11, 2008)

Bermie said:


> This would be better posted in Arborist 101 or Commercial tree care & Climbing forums...
> 
> BUT, I'll pitch in.
> 
> ...



Thanks, everybody, for replying. Yeah, I know it shoulda been in another forum.... my reasoning was that everybody I have gotten to know on this site would be here checking out chainsaw stuff.

I know to never use spikes on a trim/prune/weight reduction. Tough on trees, nice openings for bugs and such. I was on a removal, managed to do it safely, never climb unroped. 

I will not attempt to make a set of tree gaffs. It was just that they looked so simple, and were so expensive. I think the cheapest ones I saw were 269.00. I know, I know, I wouldnt think twice about spending that much on another chainsaw, (which I need like I need Ebola), I'm just trying to manage money a bit better. Though its hard to manage it if you cant make it, sitting in a body cast...... 

I am a saw enthusiast who likes to climb. I sometimes do this stuff fer my friends for free or just to cover gas and oil, because I enjoy it so much. I will get some proper spikes, and I will use them responsibly.

Good folks of sound mind here on AS, yessir.  :greenchainsaw:


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 11, 2008)

Bermie said:


> This would be better posted in Arborist 101 or Commercial tree care & Climbing forums...
> 
> BUT, I'll pitch in.
> 
> ...



I can't add much to this except to say spurs are a part of the whole climbing package. You really need someone to teach you how to climb and when to climb. Out here we can climb redwoods and firs along with a few thick bark pines- as live trees. That is to say we can climb and trim them and the bark protects the tree. But these are about it, anything else means a bucket truck or rope climbing or a ladder. I am teaching my 15yo son to climb and a few days ago he used a ladder to get into an Atlas cedar and then worked from a rope. I had set the rope with a throw weight before he climbed the ladder.

There are used spurs around, just keep looking. BTW how the gaffs are sharpened is CRITICAL! Improperly sharpened gaffs can cause your spurs to "gaff out". Buy a throw weight before you buy your spurs and set your rope first.


----------



## Erick (Jul 11, 2008)

*No Homemade Gaffs!!!!!*

and I wouldn't even consider buying a set unless you can get the proper training on how to climb with them.

Like 2dogs said sharpening is critical angles are critical, and I don't mean like in sharpening a chain, when your 50 feet up and your whole life is resting on 1/4 sq inch you better be able to trust your equipment.

Human nature is to get closer to the tree when you start to get higher, hugging the tree will cause you to cut out (gaff out) and down you go. You need to keep your distance and learn proper climbing technique, get some instruction if your gonna climb.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 11, 2008)

Erick said:


> *No Homemade Gaffs!!!!!*
> 
> and I wouldn't even consider buying a set unless you can get the proper training on how to climb with them.
> 
> ...



So true...and if you are not careful you can lay yourself wide open with one little slip. Climbers and a flipline take a good while to master.


----------



## teacherman (Jul 12, 2008)

I use a 150' length of string trimmer line and a 1 lb. dumbbell....I am surprised at how accurate I am with it. (any giants around that need slayed? ) Strimmer line is tough with very little friction, just hard to knot.

I have an old recurve bow I am thinking of setting up for this, like a bowfish rig.

I used to climb trees for fun, but now I never climb with out a rope and a way to strap myself directly to the tree. I use rock climbing gear, because that is what I have. Vines suck, and rocks don't sway in the wind!


----------



## nilzlofgren (Jul 14, 2008)

Check out Klein, Bashlin, Or Buckingham.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 14, 2008)

teacherman said:


> I use a 150' length of string trimmer line and a 1 lb. dumbbell....I am surprised at how accurate I am with it. (any giants around that need slayed? ) Strimmer line is tough with very little friction, just hard to knot.
> 
> I have an old recurve bow I am thinking of setting up for this, like a bowfish rig.




Recurve? LOLOL you need a BIG SHOT....


----------



## Urbicide (Jul 14, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Recurve? LOLOL you need a BIG SHOT....



Using a dumbbell? He will need a mortar!


----------



## Toyjunkie (Jul 14, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> Don't even fool with it. Get a set of Kleins or others and be done with it.



+1 for the Kleins.


----------



## newb (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a left foot Klien. ( Read Klien-vs-Bandit) Pete


----------



## treemandan (Jul 15, 2008)

I saw a pair a spikes constructed out of bent flat iron and what looked to be big nails welded on. There was absolutley no conture to them just 90 degree bends and some webbing straps.


----------



## hornett224 (Jul 16, 2008)

*why?*



Bermie said:


> This would be better posted in Arborist 101 or Commercial tree care & Climbing forums...
> 
> BUT, I'll pitch in.
> 
> ...



i think it would be better posted in "injuries and fatalities"


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jul 16, 2008)

Build them and post pics.


----------



## HolmenTree (Jul 16, 2008)

teacherman said:


> I was wondering if there is a way to make a set of climbing spikes. The cheapest ones I have seen are well over 200.00, and there doesnt seem to be much to them. I flailed my way up a viny slippery Tree of Paradise the other day and it was a MAJOR PITA getting up it because I had no traction. Any ideas on some kind of climbing aid?



If your worried about $200+ for a pair of spurs then your not going to spend $600 for Arbormaster Trainings' basic climbing skills course. 

Stay on the chainsaw forum where you belong teachermam, you will live longer there LOL.

Willard


----------



## teacherman (Jul 17, 2008)

teacherman said:


> I use a 150' length of string trimmer line and a 1 lb. dumbbell....I am surprised at how accurate I am with it. (any giants around that need slayed? ) Strimmer line is tough with very little friction, just hard to knot.
> 
> I have an old recurve bow I am thinking of setting up for this, like a bowfish rig.
> 
> I used to climb trees for fun, but now I never climb with out a rope and a way to strap myself directly to the tree. I use rock climbing gear, because that is what I have. Vines suck, and rocks don't sway in the wind!





Lakeside53 said:


> Recurve? LOLOL you need a BIG SHOT....





Urbicide said:


> Using a dumbbell? He will need a mortar!



Sheesh! I leave for five days and you guys got me looking like more of a goof than I actually am.. (which is an accomplishment) 

Okay. The 1 lb. dumbbell is my throw weight. It works well with a loop about a foot in from the weight. and it slings right on up there.

My bow is a 45# recurve, and a decently heavy arrow oughta carry the strimmer line pretty well, or I could use sum bowfishing line or whatever. I know some tree guys use this method.

No, I would not use a bow to launch a 1 lb. dumbbell.


Okay, are there any shoes that have particularly good traction on tree bark without harming it? I could borrow a buddy's old golf shoes... JUST KIDDING!!:greenchainsaw:


----------

